# Possibly a new convert



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

This morning I ordered some raw dehydrated food from a popular/busy pet food website(not going to name company to protect her anonymity) and I ended up having a half hour long conversation about raw feeding. The woman who took my order asked what I thought of the product I was purchasing and I explained I was a raw feeder and this was just for travel. She went on to ask me lots of questions and I was able to explain what the PMR diet was. She has two rescued large dogs and is just sick of playing the dog food game and paying for constant vet visits. I hope she visits here and introduces herself.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is awesome....one more for raw.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sad but true that so many people end up here as a last resort!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope so!:clap2:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

xellil said:


> Sad but true that so many people end up here as a last resort!


True..that is why we started raw feeding Jody. She wasn't able to process/digest dog kibble.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Sad but true that so many people end up here as a last resort!


however we get here, we get here.


----------



## MyMaebiBaby (May 11, 2012)

I made it, yay!!!! So excited for this resource. Thank you!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

MyMaebiBaby said:


> I made it, yay!!!! So excited for this resource. Thank you!


Hello and Welcome!


----------



## MyMaebiBaby (May 11, 2012)

Thank you! I am still getting used to how this site functions, but have already stumbled across a lot of really good information. I literally have a bag of Fromm Grain Free food being delivered to my house TODAY (was supposed to be yesterday, but I wasn't home to sign). Speaking of sign, I think that was one, because I am so excited about starting raw I want to start asap and don't want that huge bag. I still have some left of my last bag to get me through my education process right now. So much to learn, it is now a race against the remains of my dog food bag!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MyMaebiBaby said:


> Thank you! I am still getting used to how this site functions, but have already stumbled across a lot of really good information. I literally have a bag of Fromm Grain Free food being delivered to my house TODAY (was supposed to be yesterday, but I wasn't home to sign). Speaking of sign, I think that was one, because I am so excited about starting raw I want to start asap and don't want that huge bag. I still have some left of my last bag to get me through my education process right now. So much to learn, it is now a race against the remains of my dog food bag!


Are you the person Jodysmom is referring too? That's cool  - very glad you are here. 

Have you seen the How to Get Started Guide?
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## MyMaebiBaby (May 11, 2012)

Yes, I am who she spoke with regarding the raw diet. I have been looking into it for about a year now but just haven't jumped in out of fright. Concerns of getting them sick, not doing it right, them choking on bones, so many negative thoughts I have had and have had told to me. I didn't know about this forum and talking to jodysmom yesterday and seeing how so many others have had the same fears but wouldn't do it any other way anymore is a huge inspiration. 

Thank you Jodysmom!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Alot of stuff scares people off. It's normally totally untrue, or mostly untrue.

You might be interested in this site - it should settle your mind on any questions you have about bacteria, bones, balancing the diet, and many many more:
The Many Myths of Raw Feeding


----------



## Bxrdogs4me (Jul 21, 2009)

With all the recalls as of late, I'm also considering raw. I researched it off and on for years but never took the actual plunge. I had Cornelius on NV raw medallions for a while when he was younger. He did AWESOME on it but it just got too expensive. Not sure I'm ready for raw right now anyway - don't have a freezer and wondering if I can afford it if I only have a grocery store as a resource. I guess I should step up my reseach efforts!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Bxrdogs4me said:


> With all the recalls as of late, I'm also considering raw. I researched it off and on for years but never took the actual plunge. I had Cornelius on NV raw medallions for a while when he was younger. He did AWESOME on it but it just got too expensive. Not sure I'm ready for raw right now anyway - don't have a freezer and wondering if I can afford it if I only have a grocery store as a resource. I guess I should step up my reseach efforts!


Premades are horribly expensive. I could never do it.

i started off at the grocery store and then kind of expanded. As a matter of fact, I found this site one day and started raw the next.

Then I got a cheap freezer. Found one new source, then another etc. I still have a long way to go. I think raw feeding is a process rather than something you are completely prepared for before you start.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

MyMaebiBaby said:


> Yes, I am who she spoke with regarding the raw diet. I have been looking into it for about a year now but just haven't jumped in out of fright. Concerns of getting them sick, not doing it right, them choking on bones, so many negative thoughts I have had and have had told to me. I didn't know about this forum and talking to jodysmom yesterday and seeing how so many others have had the same fears but wouldn't do it any other way anymore is a huge inspiration.
> 
> Thank you Jodysmom!!



Hi! So happy you found this site. The members on this raw forum are incredibly supportive and love questions. Make sure and read the "stickies" on the raw forum. The method to switch to a PMR diet is tried and true. Can't wait to hear more about your little ones. They are so cute.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

MyMaebiBaby said:


> Yes, I am who she spoke with regarding the raw diet. I have been looking into it for about a year now but just haven't jumped in out of fright. Concerns of getting them sick, not doing it right, them choking on bones, so many negative thoughts I have had and have had told to me. I didn't know about this forum and talking to jodysmom yesterday and seeing how so many others have had the same fears but wouldn't do it any other way anymore is a huge inspiration.
> 
> Thank you Jodysmom!!


Those are all normal fears in the beginning, but once you learn some more about it and just get started, you will soon realize its really not that scary.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

welcome, both of you and i hope you come to the raw side.

every fear you have is normal.....as with anything else, we take precautions...and they get really strong stomach acids and very strong teeth and super jaws and necks to handle the crunching of bone and swallowing in two crunches...which scares heck out us and is normal for them.

some are more thoughtful eaters than others.

just remember this. the number one choking hazard is socks. 

and there is a reason they make wine, beer and martinis.


----------



## MyMaebiBaby (May 11, 2012)

Wow! Thank you for the feedback! This site is better than any social media web page out there! All I want to do is talk about and post pictures of dogs but withold so my friends don't think I'm crazy and get tired of it. I finally feel at home!!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Sad but true that so many people end up here as a last resort!


I got a few people really interest in it. The trouble is keeping them from running to the vet to ask before diving into it. The more open you are about the more likely you are to run into people who also do it. I know one vet office is deeply against it and has no idea that most of her techs are raw feeders. I only went their because they had the equipment I needed and was going to do the test at the cheapest price without making me have to see that stupid vet.

Edit: Some people are willing to join me if I can find a way to get the meat in. I keep hearing about people getting stuff so cheap.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to here!
Lots of us have been through the fears and worries you are going through now. But we all had to start somewhere.
My dog was kibble fed when I got him at aged 5 a year ago, but the more research I did the more it made sense to feed a more natural and species appropriate diet. I started on one kibble meal and then one premade raw (K9 Naturals made here in NZ) but it was so expensive. Then read about PMR and dove straight in without doing it slowly as per the proper way. Luckily my dog handled it pretty well. It's now great to see him really enjoying his food especially when I give him meaty bones, he get a really good teeth, neck and jaw workout.
My mother in law keeps commenting on how shiny and soft his coat is and when I say "it's his raw diet" she normally goes quiet because she doesn't agree with it and her dog is fed commercial dog food. 
I bought a small freezer just for his food which I got in sale and I go all over sourcing meat and bones for him.
I also have a friend who is a partial raw feeder and she has sussed out a few more places to get good raw food too. Like the petfood store a 30 min drive from me that is only open 4 half days a week that sells horsemeat and green tripe cheaper than I was getting it before from a rawfood petstore around the corner from me.
Anyway I could go on and bore you, but once you get stuck in and see the benefits, I hope you will be a convert.
cheers
from the bottom of the world.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> I got a few people really interest in it. The trouble is keeping them from running to the vet to ask before diving into it. The more open you are about the more likely you are to run into people who also do it. I know one vet office is deeply against it and has no idea that most of her techs are raw feeders. I only went their because they had the equipment I needed and was going to do the test at the cheapest price without making me have to see that stupid vet.
> 
> Edit: Some people are willing to join me if I can find a way to get the meat in. I keep hearing about people getting stuff so cheap.



It is really funny that you should mention vets scaring off potential raw feeders. At the end of my conversation with MyMaebiBaby I told her she may get some resistance from her vet and co-workers. That is why I was so happy I could direct her to this website where she can ask questions and get good, accurate answers.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

magicre said:


> welcome, both of you and i hope you come to the raw side.


Come to the raw side. Instead of cookies, we have pork liver and beef hearts. :-D


----------

